# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  افلام خليعة ... وصور فاضحة ومسجات خطيرة !!

## الغزال

افلام خليعة ... وصور فاضحة ومسجات خطيرة !!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اخي اختي بأي شيء تجيب ربك عندما يسألك عن (نشر الصور المحرمة) يوم القيامة؟؟ 
هل تعلم: أنك تتحمل آثام كل من شاهد هذه الصور التي قمت بتبادلها.
هل تعلم: أن رصيدك من السيئات يزداد بازدياد متبادلي هذه الصور حتى بعد مماتك. 

هل تعلم00عندم تتبادل المسجات والصور فى جهاز التلفون تصبح انت انسان اثم من فعلتك هدة ان تبادل المسجات التى تتكلم بكليمات غير لائقة مع اصديقائك تادى بك الى النار والصور الخليعة التى تتبادلون بها فى اجهزة التلفون اتقو الله يا اخوانى ويا اخواتى عندكم عيال فى البيت واخوان صغار واخوات مراهقات وعندكم امهات ما موقفك امام عيالك واماما بنتك او اختك وهى تنظر الى تلك الصور الخليعة او اخوانك الصغار او ابوك او امك هدة محارمك انتبة الى اهلك وحافظ على مكانتك فى اسرتك حتى لا تصبح انت واهك وعائلتك ظحية غيرك هدة الامور وهدة المعاصى تؤادى صاحبها الى النار وتخرب عائلتك عندما ينظرون الى تلك المسجات وتلك الصور وخاصة تلفونات التى بها كيمرة
هل تعلم: أن تبادل هذه الصور بين الناس بعد مماتك قد يسبب عذابك في القبر حتى قيام الساعة.

هل تعلم: بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يغار ومن غيرته أنه حرم الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن. 

إن مـا تقوم به يعد نشر للفساد، وإماتة للقلوب، ولهو للناس عن ذكـر الله وأعلم أن النظر سبب الزنا، فأحذر من الوقوع فيه، وإن مـن وقـع بـه بـسبـب تلك الصور فأثمه يقع عليك !!

أخي /اختي يا من تسعى وراء الصور الخليعة والأفلام الماجنة:

قال تعالى { قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ إن الله خبير بما يصنعون .وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ ... }

عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال : (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ حَظَّهُ مِنَ الزِّنَا أَدْرَكَ ذَلِكَ لا مَحَالَةَ فَزِنَا الْعَيْنِ النَّظَرُ، وَزِنَا اللِّسَانِ الْمَنْطِقُ، وَالنَّفْسُ تَمَنَّى وَتَشْتَهِي، وَالْفَرْجُ يُصَدِّقُ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ وَيُكَذِّبُهُ)) . رواه البخاري

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل ولا المرأة إلى عورة المرأة)) [رواه مسلم338] فكل إنسان له عورة لا يجوز له كشفها، ولا يجوز النظر إلى من كشف عورته، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك و أمتك )) [أخرجه الترمذي وحسنه ]

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسل : (( اكفلوا لي بست أكفل لكم الجنة إذا حدث أحدكم فلا يكذب وإذا وعد فلا يخلف وإذا اؤتمن فلا يخن وغضوا أبصاركم واحفظوا فروجكم وكفوا أيديكم )) ( حديث صحيح)

عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها فينظر كيف تعلمون فاتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساء فإن أول فتنة بنى إسرائيل كانت في النساء)) . رواه مسلم

وعن أسامة بن زيد قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء)) . رواه البخاري ومسلم

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء))

أخي المسلم أختي المسلمة:

اعلم أن إطلاق البصر سبب لأعظم الفتن، فكم فسد بسبب النظر من عابد، وكم انتكس بسببه من شباب وفتيات كانوا طائعين، وكم وقع بسببه أناس في الزنى والفاحشة والعياذ بالله، فالعين مرآة القلب، فإذا غض العبد بصره غض القلب شهوته وإرادته، وإذا أطلق العبد بصره أطلق القلب. شهوته وإرادته، ونقش فيه صور تلك المبصرات، فيشغله ذلك عن الفكر فيما ينفعه في الدار الآخرة.

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { العينان تزنيان، وزناهما النظر } [متفق عليه].

إن مجالات الاستفادة من الإنترنت كثيرة، غير أن معظم الشباب لا يهتمون بتلك القضايا، ولا تعنيهم تلك الأمور.

• إنهم يستخدمون الإنترنت في مشاهدة الصور العارية، والمشاهد الفاضحة، والبحث عن المواقع الإباحية، التي تجعل الشاب أسيراً لغريزته البهيمية، ضعيفاً أمام شهوته الحيوانية، فتحرمه من أي عمل نافع مثمر، وتحصره في دائرة ضيقة، هي دائرة الغرائز والشهوات، حتى تقضي عليه كلياً.

• وقد يستخدم هؤلاء الإنترنت في إقامة العلاقات المشبوهة عبر مواقع المحادثة أو ما يسمى بغرف الدردشة.

وهكذا تضيع الأوقات النفيسة التي كان يمكن استغلالها في طلب المعالي، بين مشاهدة صورة عارية، أو إقامة علاقة قذرة بين شاب وفتاة ضائعين!!

إن للصور الخليعة مخاطر نفسية وصحية على المراهقين والشباب، لأن تلك الصور تنطبع في ذهن المراهق وذاكرته حتى يألفها، وتصبح لديه شيئاً عادياً. 

الخطورة تظهر عندما يتذكر هذا المراهق تلك الصور والمشاهد التي طالعها عبر الإنترنت، ويريد أن يشبع رغبته الجنسية بأي صورة، فلا يجد أمامه إلا سبيل الانحراف، فيسقط عن طريق الممارسة الخاطئة، أو ممارسة العادة السرية، التي يؤدي إدمانها إلى تدميره صحيًّا ونفسيًّا. وقد يصاب عن طريق الممارسات الخاطئة بالأمراض الجنسية الخطيرة

• ما بالك أيها الشاب قد نسيت الهدف الذي أوجدك الله لأجله في هذه الحياة، وسرت وراء أوهام وخيالات لا حقيقة لها ولا فائدة من روائها؟

تستحي من ربك وخالقك وهو أقرب إليك من حبل الوريد؟ ألا تعلم أن يوم القيامة قريب، وسيظهر فيه ما كان مستوراً من فضائحك وأعمالك الخبيثة: {وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ} [الجاثـية:33] .

ألا تعلم أن الله يراك، وهو مطلع عليك على أي حال كنت عليها: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ} [آل عمران:5] .

فاتق الله يا أخي، وتوقف عن معصية ربك، ولا يغرك شبابك وصحتك، وكن طبيب نفسك، وداوِ قلبك بعبادة ربك وذكره وشكره وتلاوة كتابه، ولا تبع جنة عرضها السموات والأرض بشهوة ساعة، وعليك بالبعد عن الفتن، والفرار منها فرارك من الأسد، فإن السلامة لا يعدلها شيء، والسعيد من وعظ بغيره، ثم أسأل ربك التوفيق والإعانة على سلوك سبيل التقوى والاستقامة، فالله الموفق وهو نعم المولى ونعم النصير.

اخي/اختي يا من تقوم بتبادل الصور الفاضحة:

قال الله تعالى (إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة) سورة النور. 

هل تعلم: أن ما تقوم به من تبادل الصور الفاضحة يعتبر سيئه جاريه.(أي أن إثمها وإثم من نشرها جار معك حتى تتوب إلى الله). هل ترضى لأمك وأختك مشاهدة هذه الصور؟؟ أليس المسلمون إخوانك؟؟


الصور الخليعة والفاضحة سواء بالانترنت أو غيره من الوسائل كالمجلات والتلفاز
هو من أكبر عوامل الفساد والانحراف بالمجتمع
فتجد تفكير الفرد ينحصر فقط في هذا المجال
ويبداً البحث عن كافة الوسائل التي يمكن أن تشبع لديه شهوته
نسأل الله ان يجنب الجميع مثل هذا الأمر

----------


## سهم الناصرة

احسنت اخي الغزال لا فض فوك وفقك الله ودمتم في حفظ الله

----------


## My tears

موضوع هام وفي غاية الأهميه فيه من النصح والفائده الشي الكثير ..

شكراً لك اخي الكريم .. الغزال .. وجزاك الله خيراً .. وبارك الله فيك ..

وجعل هذا الموجوهد في ميزان أعمالك الصالحه .. 

أسأل الله أن يهدي الجميع إلى كل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه ..


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع 
بس في بعض الناس ما فيهم هل صفات

مشكور مره تاني

اخوك 
سراب

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

اخي احسنت بما قمت به لوضع موضوع كهذا
فان منه الفائدة وللقي الفائدة الزائدة  للجميع

ومن وجهة نظري
 ان هذه المسجات والصور والفيديو كليب  نعم معظمها صور بنات عاريات  مع رجال عاريون
 والبعض يعتقد هذا شئ جيد ويفرجه على اصدقائه وغيرهم  لحتى ينظرون جهازي الجوال فيه صور خلاعيه وماشابه من اصوات خلاعية ايض
كل هذا للفخفخة ولزيادة شهوة الرجل الخبيث
 وهالاجهزة الا كذا مالها لزوم هو الجوال للاتصال فقط وليس لعرض الصور وماشابه بذلك  فكله للفخفخة  والجولات الغاليه  واللي يصنعها هوه اصله   اعوذ بالله

واشكرك الخي ولا احرمنا الله من تواصلك..

وتقبل مني تحياتي..

----------


## زهرة أمل

شكرا اخي على الموضوع الخطير
وجزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## نجمه سهيل

_الحمد لله على ما أعطانا..........._
_بس حبيت أقول أن كل شئ في الدنيا له حسناته وسيئاته لكن الذكي ألي يعرف يسخر كل شئ لمصلحته وإفادتة.........._

----------

